# Reguladores en paralelo



## Bodom (Jul 1, 2006)

Hola, tengo un problemita, espero explicarme y que alguien me pueda ayudar, verán, tengo un driver l298n , un pic16f877a, un max232 , un opto interruptor, un ir33c el led infrarrojo y su pareja el receptor no recuerdo el nombre.... todo funciona bien pero el problema es que quisiera conectarlos todos con una sola fuente de alimentación, hacer una fuente que tuviera distintas salidas de voltaje..

Por ejemplo, los 5V para los integrados entiendo que sería con un 7805, un regulador no tengo idea cuanta corriente jale el pic, el max, el L298 y el opto interruptor, y el juego de sensores ir333c y el otro, los +10 y -10 para el max he visto que lo hacen con lm337 y el lm317 aunque éstos son variables quisiera que fueran fijos, pues no necesito que varíen.

Para obtener el voltaje de carga para el driver? Uso otro regulador? (son de 19 a 20 volts)  y lo llevo al L298n ? Mi duda es, puedo poner todos los reguladores en paralelo después del circuito de rectificación y filtrado? Espero me puedan ayudar y me haya explicado, sino digan y lo haré mejor, no se mucho de electrónica pues apenas empiezo a ver éstos temas.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 1, 2006)

Bodom dijo:
			
		

> holaa bueno antes que nada quiero decir ke me acabo de registrar en el foro mi nombre es Manuel..
> tengo un problemita... espero eexplicarme i ke alguien me pueda ayudar...
> veran tengo un driver l298n , un pic16f877a, un max232 , un opto interruptor, un ir33c el led inflarojo y su pareja el recptor no recuerdo el nombre.... todo funciana bien perfecto peroooo
> el problema es ke kisiera conectarlos todos con una sola fuente de alimentacion....
> ...



Hola, yo he visto fuentes en las que si los ponen en paralelo, o lo que hacen es poner un rectificador para cada regulador, pero yo lo haría mejor en paralelo.

Para hacer el lm317 y 339 fijos, solo hay que poner una resistencia fija en vez de un pot.

Para la carga, reguladores de 19 0 20 creo que no hay, solo hay para 18 el LM7818
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/139343/FCI/LM7818.html

Si a fuerza ocupa 20 puede regular con zener.

Para saber la corriente que ocupa cada uno, puede bscarla en sus datasheets

Saludos


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Jul 1, 2006)

Hola Bodom,

Sí puedes poner los reguladores en paralelo.   Pero mientras más reguladores tengas en paralelo más ruidosa será la señal.

Te recomiendo que a cada entrada de los reguladores que pongas en paralelo, le incluyas un capacitor electrolítico de mucha capacitancia.   La capacitancia va a depender de la carga de las fuentas, mientras más corriente utilices de las fuentes mayor serán los capacitores de entrada.

Justo a la salida de los reguladores debes incluir también capacitores electrolíticos, de 100uF o mayores, asi reduces tambien el ruido.

Para saber el voltaje de alimentaciónd el driver debes tomar en cuenta que les vas a conectar a los drivers en sus salidas.  El voltaje que tengas en VSS o la alimentación es el que verás en la salida.  Por lo que tienes que tener cuidado de conectar algo con baja resistencia porque si aplicas mucho voltaje la corriente será muy grande y lo podrías quemar.

¿Que vas a conectar a las salidas del driver?

Saluidos,


----------



## Bodom (Jul 1, 2006)

gracias EinSoldiatGott usare el lm7818...

y eduardo voy a poner un motor de unos 18 volts con una corriente con la carga ke va utilizar 700 ma...
si el lm7818 es capas de darme hasta 1.5 A, de cuanta capacitancia le pongo el capacitor a la entrada??? i a la salida?? 
graciasss por la respuesta rapida ke me dieron


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 1, 2006)

Para el pic con un simple 7805 tienes suficiente.
Para el max232 no necesitas -+12V, las tensiones negativas ya crea el mismo integrado gracias a los 4 condensadores. Esa es la gran virtud del max232 frente a los viejos competidores mc19496 y mc1987.


Se pueden poner perfectamente en paralelo, o sea (rectificador+filtro) y a la salida cada uno de los reguladores.

oara la tension negativa utiliza los 79XX por ejemplo 7905 (cuidadin con el patillaje y la aleta metalica no te haga un corte).
La necesitas??


La serie 78XX hay versiones que dan mas amperaje pide uno con encapsulado metalico.
Existe el 7824 para 24V.


Debes tener en cuenta que la potencia disipada en un regulador es la siguiente formula

Potencia del 78XX=(Vin-Vout)* I, 
o dicho de otro modo, conectando el mismo circuito en una fuente de12V y calienta el doble si lo conectas a 24V


Si no necesitas la tension negativa compra un transformador con tima intermedia de 12V.
De esta forma puedes obtener 12V y 24V con dos puestes de diodos.


En cuando a la fuente 9-20V puedes utilizar el lm317 y lo ajustan donde te interese. Para mi es el mejor integrado regulador, sencillo y eficaz y bien protejido, no como los 78XX que no son tan solidos. Tambien hay version de encapsulado metalico que da mas amperios.

La capacidad, pues cada 1A=1000uf es lo minimo.
Para el motor metele uno 4700uF
La tension siempre superior al de alimentaciony recuerda que en un transformador 12V no son 12V en la salida del rectificador sino 
Vpp=12*1.41=16V  o Vac*raiz 2


----------



## Bodom (Jul 1, 2006)

wow wow wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
ok gracias tiopepe123 
gracias a los tres por la respuesta me han ayudado bastatante  les posteare cuando lo tenga terminado jejejej solo como notica buena jeejejej graciassssssssssssssssssssss
a los 3 de verdad esto es una maravilla...  i pensar ke nunca se me habia ocurrido usar los foros


graxiaassss


----------



## psychatog (Jul 18, 2007)

Hola a todos!! Queria preguntar si se pueden conectar los reguladores de tension en paralelo para aumentar la corriente, no como amplficador, sino para regular una fuente de 6A. Ah y me pueden recomendar alguno, estoy utilizando la serie 78XX y 79XX

Gracias!!


----------



## jona (Jul 18, 2007)

hola
tengo entendido que se pueden colocar los reguladores 78xx y 79xx,en paralelo, aunque yo personalmente no les confio a los mismos,por que dicen tener proteccion contra cortocircuitos y ante el minimo cortocircuito ya fallan.
yo personalmente tengo armada una fuente de 1.2 a 30v por 3 ampere,con reguladores lm 317t.
te dejo el link donde lo explico.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-lm317-paralelo-8658/
saludos


----------



## gabriel_18 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hola, tengo una duda:

luego del condensador de rizado he visto que cuando se usan reguladores (78xx) se ponen en serie, uno a caontinuación del otro (7805  a la salida del 7810 y éste a la salida del 7812 y este a la salida del 7815). Esta configuración me limita la corriente total a la de un solo regulador, ¿no? ya que están en serie -> 1max = 1 A aproximadamente

En cambio, si a la salida del condensador electrolítico coloco las entradas en paralelo de los 7805, 7812, 7810 y 7815 cada uno manejará una corriente independiente cada uno (si es que el tarnsformador y el condensador son capaces de entregarla). ¿esta se una mejor configuración que ponerlso en serie?

gracias


----------



## mabauti (Oct 18, 2007)

en serie , si necesitas de diferentes voltajes

en paralelo, si necesitas de voltaje fijo y corriente grande


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 18, 2007)

Quizas los ponian en serie para bajar la caida de tensión y por lo tanto la potencia disipada en cada regulador.
Si los pones en paralelo sacaras un ampere pro aca uno pero la caida de tensión si es grande peudehacer que disipen mas calor que el que es saludable para ellos.
Tambien puede ser que se deseen lso voltajes intermedios.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 19, 2007)

No creo que sea aconsejable ponerlos en serie y menos para esas tensiones, puede que hagan cosas extrañas, ya que no dejan de ser amplificador y se podrian poner a oscilar o regular de fonma rara, por ejemplo con los picos de corriente.

Otro punto curioso para que necesitas tantas tensiones casi iguales? 7815,7812,7810 son casi lo mismo en la practica.


----------



## faeman (Oct 21, 2007)

Buenas

En general los reguladores de la familia 78xx necesitan 2,5 Vcc a su entrada para funcionar correctamente, la intensión de colocarlos en serie es que disipen menos cada regulador, ya que al bajar de, por ejemplo, 15Vcc a 12 Vcc, la diferencia de potencial de entrada a salida es de 3 Volts por 1A que circule estamos disipando 3 W, en cambio si bajamos de 15 Vcc a 5 Vcc la diferencia de potencial de entrada a salida es de 10 Volts por 1A que circule estamos disipando 10 W, necesitamos un disipador mas grande y mas caliente funcionaria el circuito, a esto debes sumarle que cada regulador tiene una rechazo de riple de varios dB, cuando los serias vas ganando en ripple rejection.

Si necesitas mas corriente, los reguladores de este estilo no se pueden conectar en paralelo, para ello deberas utilizar algun transistor con su correspondiente R de limitacion/acople.

saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 21, 2007)

Por que no se pueden conectar en paralelo?

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 21, 2007)

tambien pregunto lo mismo? me parece extraño.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2007)

Los reguladores se pueden conectar en paralelo, la prueba viviente son las fuentes construidas con ese metodo.
Por otro lado para conectar en paralelo es conveniente agrear unas resistencias de bajo valor en serie con la salida de cada regulador para garantizar la correcta distribucion de las cargas, igual que se hace al emplear transistores en paralelo para una fuente.
Esto es para compensar las posibles diferencias de valores de los reguladores (Tolerancia)

National recomienda esta forma de paralelo de reguladores


----------



## ciri (Oct 21, 2007)

MM. interesante. justo estaba pensando en armar una fuente con varios de esos.

y no me había puesto a pensar en esa posibilidad.

Ahora tengo una pregunta:

Si los conecto en serie (por lo que entendí), me limita la corriente.
Aplicándolo a una supuesta fuente, con 3 salidas de tensión, si conecto mi circuito utilizando mas de una salida, la corriente total que pueda utilizar va a ser la máxima de un integrado.
En cambio si los pongo en serie voy a tener la corriente máxima del integrado por cada salida.

Es así o no?

(me explique bien?)


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 22, 2007)

O estas equivocado o no te explicaste bien y no te entendi bien.
Si los pones en serie, tienes la corriente máxima que pueda entregar el que menos corriente pueda entregar, pero la potencia disipada en cada uno es menor.
Si los pones en paralelo tienes la suma de las corrientes máximas de cada uno.
Si pones series en paralelo tienes poca disipasion y mucha corriente.
Y asi sucesivamente
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Si los conecto en serie (por lo que entendí), me limita la corriente.
> Aplicándolo a una supuesta fuente, con 3 salidas de tensión, si conecto mi circuito utilizando mas de una salida, la corriente total que pueda utilizar va a ser la máxima de un integrado.
> En cambio si los pongo en serie voy a tener la corriente máxima del integrado por cada salida.
> 
> ...



Explicacion: Mmmmmm pero se entendio ¡

Si colocas 3 reguladores en serie la corriente total estara limitada por la corriente del primero de la serie, ya que no solo alimenta las sucesivas cargas, sino que tambien alimenta los propios consumos internos de los otros 2 reguladores.

Lo de colocar reguladores en serie se emplea para distribuir las caidas de tension (Y la consecuente disipacion) entre mas de un regulador. Personalmente me parece una "Chanchullada" aunque tambien lo he hecho.


----------



## gabriel_18 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hola. Gracias por las respuestas. Las fuentes las necesito para:

Un microcontrolador ATMega (consume 5v -> 7805)

Un sensor de fuerza (consume 10v -> 7810)

Un amplificador de instrumentación tipo OPAM+filtros (consume +-12v -> 7812 y 7912)

Un MAX 232 (5v -> 7805)


En conjunto calculé que la Imax que consumirán todos será unos 700mA. ¿que me recomiendan: en serie o en paralelo?

gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 22, 2007)

Personalmente me da asco, el LM2576 viejito e ineficiente se consigue por 2 mangos en todas las tiendas, si necesitas una sola tensión no hace falta otra cosa.
Si queres varias tensiones, se complica porque tienen que trabajar en paralelo sincronizados a la misma frecuencia.
Ya es tiempo de dejar de lado los 78xx


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 22, 2007)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Personalmente me da asco, el LM2576 viejito e ineficiente se consigue por 2 mangos en todas las tiendas, si necesitas una sola tensión no hace falta otra cosa.



2 mangos?   
dime dodne yo anduve pregutnando y me dijeron alrededor de 10, en los pocos lugares dodne lo pude encontrar.

Saludos


----------



## gabriel_18 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hola. Entonces usaré en serie. Necesito todo funcionando a la vez. No consumen mucha corriente, y la suma de las máximas corirntes de todos no llegan al amperio. No creo que me traiga problemas. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2007)

LM2576T-12 	REGULADOR TENSION STEP DOWN 3A 12V TO220     $2.600	 
LM2576S-5.0 	SIMPLE SWITCHER 5V SMD NATIONAL                        $3.580

http://www.electrocomponentes.com/busqueda.php


----------



## ciri (Oct 22, 2007)

jeje. si eso quise decir!.

En caso de colocarlos en paralelo, sería muy grande el disipador? 

Ya se que va a depender de la caída de tensión y la corriente, pero un genérico.

porque tengo unos disipadores muy lindos que se enganchan perfectos, pero creo que son medios chiquitos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 22, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> LM2576T-12 	REGULADOR TENSION STEP DOWN 3A 12V TO220     $2.600
> LM2576S-5.0 	SIMPLE SWITCHER 5V SMD NATIONAL                        $3.580
> 
> http://www.electrocomponentes.com/busqueda.php




Precios en U$S (lease dolares, billetitos verdes) mas iva.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 27, 2007)

Hola.

Una opción para aclarar tu duda es esta.

Usa un transformador de 18V-4A, y todos los reguladores, te van a dar 1A, trabajando a la vez, si eso es lo quieres.

Mira este circuito, todos los reguladores son 15W y 1A.


Espero que te sirva.

Chao.

elaficionado


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 28, 2007)

Ten mucho cuidado con los reguladores con salidas de voltajes mas pequeños, ya que si no los disipas bien se te pueden quemar. Necesitaras un disipador BIEN GENEROSO a menos que pienses sacarles muy poca corriente.

Por otra parte te sugiero que uses un transformadorr mas chico. Si lo maximo que quieres son 15 V con un transformador de 220V a 15V te alcanza ya que despues de rectificar tendras 15*1.4=21V de salida de corriente continua (quizas con uno de 12V funcione tambien). con eso mas que cubres la caida necesaria para el funcionamiento del regulador y tendras una disipasion menor que es siempre deseable, ademas de salir mas baratito.

Los capacitores antes de los reguladores, siendo CF bien grande y estando relativamente cerca no son imprescindibles.

Saludos y mucha suerte.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2007)

Hola.

Tú observación es interesante, pero ningún transformador da su valor de pico a plena carga, esto solo ocurre cuando la carga es infinita o dicho de otra manera no hay carga.

El LM7805 de 15W 1A, esto quiere decir admite un voltaje máximo de 20V, que cumple con la ecuación sgte:  1Ax(20V-5V)=15W (datasheet)

Espero haber aclarado algo.

Chao.

elaficionado


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 28, 2007)

No, es verdad pero por lo general con unos pocos voltios de mas anda bien.
La familia 78xx puede disipar ese calor pero con muy buenos disipadores, eso no hay que olvidarse para que funcione bien.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ademas no olvidarse de la mica y de la grasa siliconada. es un grave error no utilizarla, debido a que esta es la que permite la transferencia de calor.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 29, 2007)

Si eso o las almohaditas de espuma conductora que tambien se consiguen o se roban de fuentes u otros aparatos que uno desguaza.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Si eso o las almohaditas de espuma conductora que tambien se consiguen o se roban de fuentes u otros aparatos que uno desguaza.
> Saludos.



Me haras pensar mal de ti, ya no hace falta robar, ahora se consiguen y a mejor precio que las micas.


¿ UTN Medrano ?


----------



## ciri (Oct 29, 2007)

Se consigue grasa siliconada?. o se compra?

Punto aparte, otra PREGUNTA.

Con respecto al diagrama de la pag anterior (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-serie-paralelo-10319/)

Si coloco varios 78XX, en paralelo para aumentar la corriente de salida, debería colocar también los capacitores correspondientes  a cada integrado o con un par para todo el paralelo estaría?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 29, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> electroaficionado dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si la ultima pregutna era apra mi, SI, en relaidad Frba.

La conductividad de las almohaditas la sabes? Para Cuando queremos afinar el lapiz. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2007)

Me habia parecido verte salir de por ahy !


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2007)

ciri dijo:


> Se consigue grasa siliconada?. o se compra?
> 
> Punto aparte, otra PREGUNTA.
> 
> ...



Si colocas las gomitas que se consiguen actualmente no hace falta la grasa, La grasa siliconada se compra, viene en pequeños potes o jeringas.

En algun lugar del foro hay un calculo para los capacitores de acuerdo al consumo y nivel de rizado aceptable.

Si colocas reguladores en paralelo es aconsejable (NO idispensable) colocar resistencias de muy bajo valor (0.15 o 0.22 Ohms) en serie con la salida de cada uno, esto es para compensar posibles diferencias entre ellos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 30, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Me habia parecido verte salir de por ahy !



Si eso era apra mi, como sabes como me veo?   

Repito la pregunta de las almohaditas para molestar un poco.

Ademas si tenes ganas me decis si hay alguna relacion para calcular la corriente de entrada a un transformador en funcion de la de salida.

Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Oct 30, 2007)

En algun lugar del foro hay un calculo para los capacitores de acuerdo al consumo y nivel de rizado aceptable.

Si colocas reguladores en paralelo es aconsejable (NO idispensable) colocar resistencias de muy bajo valor (0.15 o 0.22 Ohms) en serie con la salida de cada uno, esto es para compensar posibles diferencias entre ellos.[/quote]

OK. gracias, voy a intentar con eso!.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 30, 2007)

Hola.

Si deseas usar dos 78XX en paralelo, mira es posibilidad de aumentar la corriente del 78XX,
con un reforzador de corriente.

Mira el circuito, tal vez te ayude en algo. Una opción diferente a la de 78XX en paralelo.

Espero que te sirva.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nosotros los de la CIA tenemos nuestros recursos  




> Repito la pregunta de las almohaditas para molestar un poco.



No tengo la mas remota idea, pero es muy superior a la mica y grasa



> Ademas si tenes ganas me decis si hay alguna relacion para calcular la corriente de entrada a un transformador en funcion de la de salida.



Por la potencia de salida + perdidas magneticas + calentamiento, una buena apresiacion pot. de salida + 10 a 20%, claro que divides este valor de pot. por la tension de entrada.
Hay calculos mas presisos pero en general no vale la pena, porque en definitiva dependes de parametros desconocidos como por ejemplo el tipo de hierro silicio (Calidad, tipo de grano, Etc,) resistividad del cobre empleado (Puresa).

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Si deseas usar dos 78XX en paralelo, mira es posibilidad de aumentar la corriente del 78XX,
> con un reforzador de corriente.
> ...



Hay que considerar que esa fuente no tiene ninguna proteccion al estar armada ocn transistores, pero puede admitir mucha mayor corriente.
Si necesitas mayores corrientes lo logico es dejar de lado lso 78xx y poner algun regulador mas potente.


Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> electroaficionado dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que me asustas. . .
En serio que me intriga.   . . Da la cara cobarde! ! ! !   

Ah gracias por las otras repsuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2007)

Si me quieres encontrar fijate en camionetas importadas 4*4 con vidrios espejados.
O en camionetas de reparto, de Telefonica, Telecom, lavanderias tambien pueden ser, bicicletas, taxis, caminando.

Bueno, en realidad estamos en todos lados ¡¡¡¡

! Que seas paranoico no significa que no te esten siguiendo ¡





Para que no sufras, publicaste una foto deonde se ve una regla de una libreria de la calle Medrano, entonces sume

Estudiante + calle Medrano = UTN calle Medrano

Aunque tambien podria ser esto mentira y lo de la CIA verdad oh que duda.
Por si acaso ! ! "CUIDATE" ¡ ¡

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

JaJa que buen observador!
Fue la unica vez que compre ahi. . .  Y chape regla. . . Que ladri eso de usar reglas de propaganda hasta en los finales de analisis.

Saludos y si no se me ve mas por la calle es que desde ahora no salgo mas de mi casa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2007)

! ! "CUIDATE" ¡ ¡ Te estamos vigilando !

Aqui vendria bien una musica de misterio.



Saludos y feliz Halloween (Que cholules ¡)


----------



## cevollin (Jun 26, 2008)

hola de echo yo tambien tengo una pequeña dudilla si pongo 2 7805 en paralelo quiere decir que la corriente total va hacer la suma de dichos reguladores es decir que seria de 2 amperes la corriente de salida segun la ley de kirchoff me imagino ok ahora bien los dos reguladores no nesesitan de alguna otra proteccion (diodos)  a la salida de cada uno de ellos para que no se quemen con el tiempo ok si estoy en lo sierto aclarenmelo por que nesesito saberlo lla que estoy armando una fuente de 2 amperes a 5 volts


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 26, 2008)

Los reguladores van independientes aunque partan de un mismo rectificador, y solo se emplean en serie en contadas ocasiones y siempre teniendo en cuenta que la corriente total es la del primero y la repercusión del consumo en cada uno. Tambien se usan de pilotaje con transistores amplificador de corriente y estos si se pueden ir colocando en paralelo para una mayor intensidad de corriente


----------



## danko_tdq (Jun 26, 2008)

Para calcular los capacitores a la salida del puente de diodos podes usar, por lo menos te vas a dar una idea:

Vcc = Vm - I / (2 * f * C)

Donde Vcc es la tensión en continua que queres.. Vm es la tensión de pico que tenes a la salida del puente.. f es la frecuencia de la red y C es el valor del capacitor..
No me acuerdo la de riple.. ni bien la sepa se las posteo...


----------



## linamavilla (Jul 16, 2008)

Una pregunta: si los conecto en paralelo y omito la resistencia de salida (0.2ohm), es posible de alguna forma que uno de los condensadores que tengo entre la entrada del regulador y tierra estalle?

Que puede pasar si omito esta resistencia? algún sobre voltaje o algo asi?


----------



## ciri (Jul 16, 2008)

En la teoría  los dos reguladores tienen que tenés a la salida la misma tensión.. como nunca se llega a la teoría porque las contaminaciones de todo lo que tenga adentro no son idénticas..

existen pequeñas diferencias de tensión... lo que produce "pequeños cortocircuitos".. lo que daña a los reguladores.. con esa resistencia se arregla o  "se nivelan".. las tensiones


----------



## garibo (Ago 12, 2012)

linamavilla dijo:


> Una pregunta: si los conecto en paralelo y omito la resistencia de salida (0.2ohm), es posible de alguna forma que uno de los condensadores que tengo entre la entrada del regulador y tierra estalle?
> 
> Que puede pasar si omito esta resistencia? algún sobre voltaje o algo asi?



No entiendo la resistencia de 0.2ohm va conectada en las salidas de los 78xx


----------



## fernandob (Ago 12, 2012)

mas de unas cuantas veces vi que preguntan por reguladores y cuando uno les pregunta en detalle resulta que el consumo es tan irrisorio que no da para mas que un DZ.
en general si se necesita 12v y 5 v o alguna otra  la parte de potencia por llamarla asi (reles, leds, y algun T de potencia , ) ews sacado de una tension , digamso lso 12v  , ahi va el regulador.
luego los 5v  y alguna tension dual para op si la miden en realidad no consume .........nada.

muchas vees ya se vio.

deberian primero que nada medir el consumo de lso proyectos antes de preguntar.

LUEGO como tema generico esta bueno, aclara dudas posibles.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 12, 2012)

Hola.

No exiten dos disposivos electrónonicos 100% iguales, la resistencia es para tratar de compensar las diferencias (o minimizarlas). 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## luis1234567890 (Oct 31, 2013)

ya que este post se habla sobre los reguladores ,hoy en mi clase de electronica digital (recien comenzando ) vi a un amigo que trajo su fuente variable con los reguladores 7805,7809
7812  teniendo esos valores como salida fijas ,el cual tambien podia hacer variar el voltaje  0-12v,el cual conecto   un cargado de 15v .

pucha ami me sorprendio ya que soy nuevo en electronica  ,le pedi que me pase el diagrama se nego  intentando hacer lograr que varie el voltaje pero sin resultado 


aka le tome una foto ,haver si me pueden pasar el digrama


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2013)

luis1234567890 dijo:


> ya que este post se habla sobre los reguladores ,hoy en mi clase de electronica digital (recien comenzando ) vi a un amigo que trajo su fuente variable con los reguladores 7805,7809
> 7812  teniendo esos valores como salida fijas ,el cual tambien podia hacer variar el voltaje  0-12v,el cual conecto   un cargado de 15v .
> 
> pucha ami me sorprendio ya que soy nuevo en electronica  ,le pedi que me pase el diagrama se nego  intentando hacer lograr que varie el voltaje pero sin resultado
> ...



En el buscador del Foro escribe *LM317* y dale click a *"Buscar"*


----------



## luis1234567890 (Nov 1, 2013)

bueno mi duda era  que se puede hacer variar el voltaje pero sin tener que usar el LM317 como esta en la imagen que solo usa 3 reguladores los cuales son 7805,7809,7812.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 1, 2013)

luis1234567890 dijo:


> bueno mi duda era  que se puede hacer variar el voltaje pero sin tener que usar el LM317 como esta en la imagen que solo usa 3 reguladores los cuales son 7805,7809,7812.



Si se puede, de hecho si te metés en la hoja de datos del 7805 (similar) podés acceder al circuito, a la larga es muy similar al circuito del 317, utiliza los 5v regulados (en el caso del 7805) para generar una fuente de corriente y fijar la tensión GND del 7805 respecto al GND del circuito.







.... pero ¿cuál  es el problema principal de usar un 7805 en vez de un 317? 

La tensión de referencia es muy alta, es decir no podés obtener una tensión inferior a la del regulador, ej. de un 7805 como mínimo podés obtener 5v y dicha tensión es bastante alta. En cambio un 317, trabaja con una tensión de referencia mucho más chica, 1,25v.

¿Hay otras diferencias?, seguro habría que ver las hojas de datos, pero en principio si querés un regulador variables => usá un 317/337, si querés un regulador fijo un 78xx, c/cosa para lo que fue fabricado.

Por otro lado, *NUNCA* vas a poder obtener 0v con este tipo de reguladores, ya que eso implica poner en corto su salida .


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Por otro lado, *NUNCA* vas a poder obtener 0v con este tipo de reguladores, ya que eso implica poner en corto su salida .




o simplemente apagarlo y listo: te da 0v


----------

